# LOL, I just had to post this picture ! **Kidded this am !** <<<PICS>>>



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Do you ever wonder where FAR SIDE got their inspiration? 

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

Oh goodness. Now that is an apple shape if I even saw one.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

wow!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

:rofl I can see Far Side using that photo. By the way LOVE how the photo LOOKS as if she only has 1 1/2 legs . Tam


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

My Goodness! Round as a blueberry. I have a few of them right about now and I do chuckle a bit under my breath when I look at them. Jennifer


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

I think she is more of a lemon shape,LOL


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

<< By the way LOVE how the photo LOOKS as if she only has 1 1/2 legs .>>

Doing the "hand stand" at 145 bred, we obviously breed for athletic abilities here !!!


----------



## scgirl (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

Makes me think of balloon animals. :rofl
Amber


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

wow!!!Be interesting to see what she has.Tammy


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

That is amazing. She looks like my spanish doe looked when she was having quints!


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

wow! She's wide! LOL


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

Lol! she doesn't over eat, she just under poo's. Pretty smile though


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

We are excited to see how many she has - due Thursday so it won't be long now.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

Wow! I`m thinking pink, or do you want bucks?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

Triplets or did you use cidr??


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

Wow! She is big!
Theresa


----------



## Candy (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

Holy cow...I mean goat.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

wow! there are a bunch of babies in there!


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

Yicks! She's big. She doesn't look at all bothered by that though. So pretty.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

Sondra, no cdir. Lying down chewing cud, no excitement yet.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

I still say 3


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

Here is to hoping. Do I dare say triplet bucklings, lol
?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

OH my gosh hope your not wanting all bucks


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

LOL, of course not, but I will be prepared just in case.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

OK, quads - 3 bucks and a doe and lots of spots  First two coming out at the same time, the third rear legs first and the last butt first, boy, did I have a fun morning. Danish is doing great and was wonderful through the kidding and managed quite well by herself without me getting hysterical in her pen. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture !*

Congrats Jana bet she's a bit less round today.
Good going on the delivery assistance from Danish :biggrin
Lee


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture ! **Kidded this am !***

Lee,

I think she took one look at me and figured there was no assistance coming from me. I have learned something though so that's good, I'll be more ready for the FF in April ! I can now tell a butt from hooves and nose, lol.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture ! **Kidded this am !***

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see pics! Great job on the delivery!!!!


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture ! **Kidded this am !***

Here is the bunch, wildly spotted buck, another spotted buck (brown with black and grey spots but not as flashy), brown buck with splash on side and crown and a brown doeling with frosted ears and crown. I am completely thrilled about healthy quads delivered with pretty much no problems despite the presentations - praising the Lord and giving Him the glory for it.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: LOL, I just had to post this picture ! **Kidded this am !***

Congratulations! They are beautiful!


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Jana THEY ARE AMAZING....the smell of those babies....hmhmhmmmmm. Love the spots  congrats


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

And Mr. Flashy here (not his name).

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)

super cute! especially the last one - congrats!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! They are all beautiful course I love the spots and once again I was wrong on the number.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Sondra, I wish I was wrong on the triplet bucks !


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah me too but hey be happy for the 1 doeling. ALSO better have a pretty big pail milking her this year


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats Jana!!

Cute, cute, cute!!! (oh..and so are the goat kids, LOL....)


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

better have a pretty big pail milking her this year 

You said it ! If you thought the milk was good last year you should see the udder this year, wow !! Milked a gallon of colostrum already in two milkings. Freezing some up !!

Dvd Mommy - that's my cutie Remy - he is 6 and had a picture taken with each goat kid, ha !

These are the first Nubians born on the farm so they are pretty special. Out of a special doe too.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Out of a special doe too. 
yeah and one I should have kept !!!  but very glad you have her now she looks great!


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Wonderful! Congrats on four. Wow.


----------



## Jonna (Feb 10, 2009)

that is hilarious!


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

A basket full of beautiful little roses there! Awesome, good job, mom and owner!
I hope you have some great cheese recipes in the wings, you are going to need them!


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

I was wrong on the number too, but congrats and love the spotted buckling!


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Sondra, after she cleans up and I shave her I will send you an udder shot. It's enormous. Even if you had kept her, didn't you get out of goats, girl? We sure feel blessed we have her in the herd and she seems very happy. We had some battles last year on the milk stand as she can be quite stubborn but she has really warmed up to me during the pregnancy and I started appreciating her more. This am I about fell over .... she stood there, no grain, no stand and let me milk her in the barn and just kept looking back at me that is was "ok" to do. This doe can be a witch on wheels during milking when she wants to and if you run out of food - watch out - so I was totally floored. Wonder how they switch personalities like that or if they have a point where they actually accept you and start treating you differently.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats on the quads. One of my does had a buckling pretty similar to your flashy boy. I'm glad the delivery went well and that she's being a good girl for yoy this freshening.


----------



## tjgoatgirl (May 2, 2008)

WoW! poor mama! Bet she'll be glad to be done w/ all that. :lol


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Sondra - she gave 2 oz short of a gallon this morning. Wow !


----------



## favablue (Apr 11, 2009)

I am amazed! Congratulations! I love the spots!


----------

